# Most Overrated & Underrated films ever.



## Bombsii (Mar 27, 2009)

What are the most overrated and underrated movies you've ever seen?


----------



## Fredie (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Superhero Movie, I thought it was going to be great. But it wasn't as great as I thought it would be...


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

I was really disappointed with The Dark Knight because everyone I'd spoken to about it raved about how it was the best thing in the history of ever, but I didn't think it was that great. It was good enough, and it had its moments (I loved the bit with the two boats), but it wasn't as fantastic as everyone had made it out to be.

I also don't think The Godfather's anywhere near as good as everyone seems to think it is (it's no.1 or 2 ever according to imdb), but I was very tired when I watched it and kept mixing the characters up, which probably didn't help.

(also, if this turns into a thread of nothing but HSM-bashing I'll cry, I swear)


----------



## see ya (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Juno. A thousand times, Juno.


----------



## Aisling (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Hrm... Well, I think Bee Movie and Chicken Little were really over_hyped_ with merchandise (Chicken Little tissue boxes? Seriously?), but I guess that's not the same as "overrated". So...

In before everyone who says, "Twilight!"

(Also, sorry Dannichu, I just really don't like HSM. I guess I'm just not its target audience 'cause I can't see the appeal. :B)


----------



## Jetx (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

The Sound of Music.

It's dreadful.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Every parody movie ever.


----------



## Alexi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

I thought Epic Movie was going to be amazing.

D:


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Star Wars: Phantom Menace.
Its was okay but it killed what star wars was about. Revenge of the Sith was better though.


----------



## Taliax (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



Alraunne said:


> In before everyone who says, "Twilight!"


Man, you got it before me! D:


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Jumper. I really liked the premis, that some people had the power to "jump" instantly to different places, but the movie failed at it. A friend of mine overhyped it so before I saw it I was like "OMG JUMPER SOUNDS AMAZINGLY AWESOME!!". The actual movie was more of a "Meh, that's nice".


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

I would say The Godfather, but I have never got more than halfway through because it is so boring I fall asleep.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Twilight, absolutely.

Just saw it today by force as a matter of fact.
Ugh, never again. ><

But aside from that I'd have to say that the Scary Movie series were a bit overhyped. My friend used to be obsessed and he made me watch them.
...Yeah.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



> Twilight, absolutely.
> 
> Just saw it today by force as a matter of fact.
> Ugh, never again. ><


Given the ratings it was given, I'm not sure it's possible for Twilight to be overrated.

Unless you mean by popular rather than critical opinion.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Every parody movie ever.


airplane! and the naked gun series kick ass.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



opaltiger said:


> Given the ratings it was given, I'm not sure it's possible for Twilight to be overrated.
> 
> Unless you mean by popular rather than critical opinion.


I thought everyone else was using popular opinion.
Eh.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Mary Poppins. Everyone told me it was awesome and then I watched it. After that I could never look at my family the same way again.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Every parody movie ever.


Seconding Airplane! and the Naked Gun series, and also Monty Python and the Holy Grail (actually pretty much anything by Monty Python) and Shaun of the Dead (and I haven't seen Hot Fuzz, but it seems to fit this).


----------



## spaekle (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

No one's said Napoleon Dynamite yet?

I also found the Godfather incredibly boring. :[


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Reefer Madness. Shit wasn't as good as I thought it would be. I mean, seriously? Wikipedia make it look like the best thing since The Dark Knight, yet all I got was some pot-smokers running people over and shit. And that guy at the end was creepy.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

The Simpsons Movie. 

:| Luckily I got it on DVD as a gift instead of having to pay money for it.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Bender's Game turned out to be a nerdy Dungeons & Dragons parody.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

the dark knight was a slight disappointment. 

but the winner for me is anything judd apatow has ever touched. knocked up was _not_ funny.


----------



## Minish (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Jaws.

It was _terrible_.


----------



## Aisling (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> No one's said Napoleon Dynamite yet?


I was hoping nobody would. :[ It always has me rolling.

It really does seem to be a "you love it or hate it" sort of thing...


----------



## Dinru (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Epic Movie, Twilight, High School Musical (It's not that it was that bad, it was just... REALLY overdone as far as hyping goes...)


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Underrated: Eagle Eye. It was hardly even noticed at cinemas.


----------



## StyliBoy (Mar 28, 2009)

I know people already said it, but Twilight. That's all I have to say. Twilight. I was forced to watch it and it sucked ass. Horrible special effects, and the two main characters were horrible actors too.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooh, thread title change! 

Most _under_rated? Well, there are a ton of gay and lesbian movies that are very, very good, but don't reach a large audience because they only show at LGBT film festivals and then have a very limited DVD release. I bet your average person on the street couldn't name a film that centres around a gay couple outside of Brokeback Mountain.

And I'm sure there are loads of others, I just can't think of them right now. Silly brain.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 28, 2009)

most of those famous john hughes movies from the 80s - the breakfast club, sixteen candles, etc etc - are pretty overrated, too. but something about them is so alluring that they end up being very entertaining anyway.

as far as _under_rated goes, i am surprised hard candy isn't more well-known now that juno was a big hit. ellen page was much more convincing when she wasn't a wordy, oozing-with-hip teenage girl. (i liked juno, but i can understand why people have so many gripes with it. i found it hard to believe in the beginning myself.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, Hard Candy is absolutely awesome. I agree that it should have been publicized a lot more.
The whole castration scene had me shivering, as had the whole cat-and-mouse game near the end. The actual ending is very intense too.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 28, 2009)

i found the whole movie exciting. i watched it out of curiosity and was completely floored. it was fantastic from start to finish.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 28, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> i found the whole movie exciting. i watched it out of curiosity and was completely floored. it was fantastic from start to finish.


I agree completely, but those scenes just made me jump a bit more than the rest. 
There isn't a weak moment in the thing.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah, i was in awe at those scenes. i was in shock when it was revealed she actually faked that entirely because it was so convincing.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a kind of... odd opinion of Napoleon Dynamite. I don't think I found any part of it funny in the slightest, but I liked it anyway because it managed to be surprising at the same time as it had a typical happy ending. Essentially the entire first half of the movie made you honestly find the main characters to be complete losers so that in the end when everything works out absolutely perfectly for them, you're actually just as dumbfounded as all those kids at Napoleon's school. Or something.

The Godfather... I thought it kind of dragged and was not at all as godly overall as people tend to rank it, but there were scenes in it that I thought were _really_ well done and I know what they see in it, so I would hesitate to say I find it overrated, per se.

I liked Juno and The Dark Knight; they weren't perfect, but I never expect a movie to be.

I... think the one most praised film I've really not seen anything in was Brokeback Mountain, to be honest. :/ I couldn't buy the beginning of their relationship and in the end I sympathized a whole lot more with Ennis's wife than with him. And Jack's death felt... random. I might appreciate it more if I saw it again, I guess.

Oh, and I still think that Monty Python's Life of Brian is so much better than Monty Python and the Holy Grail. D: I mean, they're both hilarious, but among the two of them, I find Life of Brian very underrated and Holy Grail overrated.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 29, 2009)

Underrated? Probably Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, because lots of people don't know about it and it's probably one of Jim Carrey's best performances (for a comedian he sure does serious pretty well, although 23 was so bad it was funny).


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> I... think the one most praised film I've really not seen anything in was Brokeback Mountain, to be honest. :/ I couldn't buy the beginning of their relationship and in the end I sympathized a whole lot more with Ennis's wife than with him. And Jack's death felt... random. I might appreciate it more if I saw it again, I guess.
> 
> Oh, and I still think that Monty Python's Life of Brian is so much better than Monty Python and the Holy Grail. D: I mean, they're both hilarious, but among the two of them, I find Life of Brian very underrated and Holy Grail overrated.


Agree completely that Life of Brian is better than The Holy Grail. I like them both, but I think Brian's much funnier and cleverer.

Personally, I think I'd have bought the Jack/Ennis relationship more if they'd shown more emotion and less sex. I haven't seen it in a while, mind, but I remember thinking that at the time.

I really want to watch Juno now, but I have a slight irrational fear/disgust of pregnant people ._.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> airplane! and the naked gun series kick ass.





Dannichu said:


> Seconding Airplane! and the Naked Gun series, and also Monty Python and the Holy Grail (actually pretty much anything by Monty Python) and Shaun of the Dead (and I haven't seen Hot Fuzz, but it seems to fit this).


I shall rephrase. All parody movies that are have the title "*insertgenrehere* Movie". Becuase Naked Gun and Hot Fuzz are teh l33t epic winz0r.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 29, 2009)

> Oh, and I still think that Monty Python's Life of Brian is so much better than Monty Python and the Holy Grail. D: I mean, they're both hilarious, but among the two of them, I find Life of Brian very underrated and Holy Grail overrated.


Oh, definitely. Life of Brian is easily their best.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 29, 2009)

Life of Brian is definitely better than Holy Grail.  Also seconding Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

As far as overrated goes, I'd say Anchorman, both critically and popularly.


----------



## xkze (Mar 29, 2009)

Even though I loved Fight Club, it was and is still totally overrated. It is better than most movies but not the best movie I have ever seen in my life.


I will have to see Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind now.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



Dinru said:


> Epic Movie, Twilight, High School Musical (It's not that it was that bad, it was just... REALLY overdone as far as hyping goes...)


Haha, speaking of High School Musical, did you know that it won best movie at the 2009 Kids' Choice Awards? It beat Iron Man and The Dark Knight. Yeah, I know it's the kids' choice and all, but still...come on, now.


----------



## xkze (Mar 30, 2009)

update: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is great


----------



## Erif (Mar 30, 2009)

The Kid's Choice Awards is some shit


Cirrus said:


> Jaws.
> 
> It was _terrible_.


What the *FUCK* is wrong with you? Jaws was excellent.

Dar Knight was overrated, but still awesome. The "Scary Movies" and Epic/Disaster movies were terribly overrated, and horrible. 

Can't think of any more. :/


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*



Kahlen said:


> Haha, speaking of High School Musical, did you know that it won best movie at the 2009 Kids' Choice Awards?


Thats really not a very big achievement.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 30, 2009)

Are the Genre Movies honestly overrated? I have only ever seen one person say they enjoyed them.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 30, 2009)

Erif said:


> What the *FUCK* is wrong with you?


See, here it's nice to use the phrase "I respectfully disagree".



Butterfree said:


> Are the Genre Movies honestly overrated? I have only ever seen one person say they enjoyed them.


I don't know anyone who really likes them either, but they do well at the box office, and the fact that they keep churning them out again and again suggests that _some _people like them.


----------



## Vespiform (Mar 30, 2009)

I personally think Pixar are a bit overrated. Wall-E was okay and The Incredibles was alright-ish but I think they are a tad overrated when the films themselves weren't actually that good. Cars & Ratatouille were dreadful.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 30, 2009)

Vespiform said:


> Cars... [was] dreadful.


seconded, but i mostly like to think that cars was a little off because one of the head honchos of the company died before cars finished production. wall-e was a great return to form, imo.


----------



## see ya (Mar 31, 2009)

Vespiform said:


> I personally think Pixar are a bit overrated. Wall-E was okay and The Incredibles was alright-ish but I think they are a tad overrated when the films themselves weren't actually that good. Cars & Ratatouille were dreadful.


I can see how someone can say WALL-E is overrated. It's certainly very different from most films, and not in a way everyone can get into. 

I'd say Ratatouille is a bit overrated. It's good, but not even close to WALL-E quality IMO. Kind of in the average tier as far as Pixar movies go, in that it certainly had its moments, but it didn't seem to stand out in any way. 

Haven't seen Cars, but I'm not too crazy about the premise.

I can't think of any underrated movies at the moment. I'm tempted to say Labyrinth, because despite its flaws, it's pretty damned awesome, but truth is it does get a lot of attention.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 31, 2009)

Underrated: All of the Digimon movies.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 31, 2009)

^ You're seriously addicted to digimon huh?

Borat is less funny everytime you watch it.

Don't Mess with the Zohan was seriously underrated.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 1, 2009)

Cars wasn't as great as I thought it would be, but I really adored Ratatouille. WALL-E was really good, I suppose, but I don't think it was quite as fantastic as every single advert made it out to be.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Ratatouille beat Persepolis at the Oscars so despite never having seen the former I hate it with the intensity of an exploding sun.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 2, 2009)

Underrated: Yellow Submarine (at least in my opinion - it's so cracky it's hilarious). Heard of it? Heh, thought not.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 2, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Ratatouille beat Persepolis at the Oscars so despite never having seen the former I hate it with the intensity of an exploding sun.


though i never watched the movie entirely, i agree with this statement on the strength of the persepolis graphic novel alone.


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Most Overrated film you've ever seen.*

Every single american pie movie ever made. they all suck.


----------



## see ya (Apr 2, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Underrated: Yellow Submarine (at least in my opinion - it's so cracky it's hilarious). Heard of it? Heh, thought not.


I have. Out of the animated prog-rock band-movies, it's the good trip to "The Wall"s bad trip.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 2, 2009)

Skymin said:


> I have. Out of the animated prog-rock band-movies, it's the good trip to "The Wall"s bad trip.


Excuse me, what exactly about kinky animated plant sex is a bad trip? >:(


----------



## Alexi (Apr 3, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Underrated: Yellow Submarine (at least in my opinion - it's so cracky it's hilarious). Heard of it? Heh, thought not.


<3333


----------



## see ya (Apr 3, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Excuse me, what exactly about kinky animated plant sex is a bad trip? >:(


Oh, I dunno...The part where the angry Vagina-plant viciously tears apart and eats the meek little Penis-flower? Or the giant singing arse with the judge-wig, one of the very, very few moments in film that actually made me audibly say "WHAT THE FUCK?!"


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Ratatouille beat Persepolis at the Oscars so despite never having seen the former I hate it with the intensity of an exploding sun.


I've heard amazing things about Persepolis.  I've had its Rottentomatoes page open for ages to remind myself to torrent it.
actually doin' this now


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 4, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Oh, I dunno...The part where the angry Vagina-plant viciously tears apart and eats the meek little Penis-flower? Or the giant singing arse with the judge-wig, one of the very, very few moments in film that actually made me audibly say "WHAT THE FUCK?!"


You _may_ have a point.


----------

